# BBC's Atlantis



## ctg (Sep 25, 2013)

As you know BBC cancelled Merlin for making Atlantis as a replacement and I for one is pleased to say that they are following the same old traditions as what we saw in Merlin by posting half naked men to attract certain audience. So here's one for Springs and Mouse. 









> “When Jason sets out to find his father, he could never have anticipated where his journey would lead…
> 
> 
> Far from home and desperate for answers, Jason washes up on the  shores of an ancient land. A mysterious place; a world of bull leaping,  of snake haired Goddesses and palaces so vast it was said they were  built by giants – this is the city of Atlantis.
> ...


----------



## BenSt (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw the preview on our Canadian Sci-Fi station.  It did look good, but they're messing the mythology!!  Just reading that there's a lot of potential in it, but lets be honest these sorts of things either last or don't last (look at Sinbad).  I hope they don't fall into the trap of sacrificing good writing and dialogue for special effects.

edi:  He is hot though, I might just watch for him


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 25, 2013)

ctg said:


> As you know BBC cancelled Merlin for making Atlantis as a replacement and I for one is pleased to say that they are following the same old traditions as what we saw in Merlin by posting half naked men to attract certain audience. So here's one for Springs and Mouse.



Whoo-hoo! Time to excruciatingly embarrass my teenage daughter by making comments about him.  

Cheers, CTG


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome. Ta, matey.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 25, 2013)

Are they abandoning the other half of the population?


I hope not, but I really need proof.

*cough*


----------



## ctg (Sep 25, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> Are they abandoning the other half of the population?
> 
> 
> I hope not, but I really need proof.
> ...



Nope the BBC bosses know for the fact that men doesn't watch fantasy series. So all females can be covered from head to toes with all sorts of things that doesn't suggest anything. 

Are you ready to get back to the monster of the week thing?


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 25, 2013)

Probably not.


But we'll see.




(Has anyone from the BBC been watching _Game of Thrones_, I wonder. Not that I'm asking for that sort of treatment pre-watershed, obviously.)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2013)

I've only just noticed there's a blurb under the pic.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 25, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I've only just noticed there's a blurb under the pic.



Where?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 26, 2013)

I appreciate a well made male torso and quite frankly there is enough well made and mostly naked females already around.

It's not likely we're going to get a particularily strong female characters in this (I don't think we really did in Merlin or Robin Hood IMO - stong to a point but basically there to be saved) with whom I could in some way identify


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

So... it's been on for all of a minute and the acting is _appalling_! I mean, what awful dialogue.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

Yup. And he hasn't said, "Hey. How come you're not speaking Greek?"


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2013)

Ha! I said isn't it handy they all speak Englsh. Kids are enjoying it, though. And quiet. Result.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I was just thinking that, why aren't they Greek. I was also wondering why, when he took the clothes, he bothered with the little cuffs. Accessorising, I suppose.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

And how come he lost all his clothes but not his (presumably very important to the plot) necklace thingie?

(And keeping female viewers happy isnt the answer)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Because who doesn't like a bit of random nakedness?

I think Jason and Pythagoras have a thing going on. I can see Pyson. Or uh, Jaythagoras.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, Mouse...  (you might be right.)

Edit - it's not exactly holding our attention, is it?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Not a lot, no.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2013)

I just snorted at the plastic sword. They sell em at our local castle for a quid.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I did think it didn't look very good! 

Just had a nipple shot and a bit of bum crackage.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Because who doesn't like a bit of random nakedness?
> 
> I think Jason and Pythagoras have a thing going on. I can see Pyson. Or uh, Jaythagoras.



There's a comment to be made about the quare on the hypotenuse, but I just can't think of it


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2013)

Degrees of innuendo, Alc?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't understand maths jokes. 

I want to see what this cow beast looks like.

Aw, look at Jaythagoras being all worried about each other!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't be so obtuse, springs!

(Bet his dad saves him here)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2013)

Dang. I was waiting for Luke Skywalker. 

Ah, close, Alc. No cigar. So do we think he's someone important or what? 

My 8 yo just said it was the worst acting dead she's ever seen. And she's a Blake's Seven veteran. Nuff said. Poor show all round.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

How come only the three of them are getting thanked?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Because who doesn't like a bit of random nakedness?
> 
> I think Jason and Pythagoras have a thing going on. I can see Pyson. Or uh, Jaythagoras.



Wait, I have it...









Python!!!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Dude, it's clearly Jaythagoras.


----------



## nixie (Sep 28, 2013)

Not exactly what I was expecting. Still it was amusing.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Amusing, yep!

I just said to mum, "Well, that was rubbish." She said, "I thought it was quite good." But she then followed that up with, "We should've called the dog Splodge." So clearly her taste is questionable.


----------



## ctg (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought this was at Sunday and not Saturday. Darn, I'll hope I didn't miss much cos we were watching Moonstruck at that point.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

It was cheesy and hokey but I grew to like it, a little. I'll watch it again.


----------



## ctg (Sep 28, 2013)

IF so I'll think about making threads but if there's no great deal interest it might be better we keep this one contained in this one.


----------



## quantumtheif (Sep 28, 2013)

*Sinbad 2: the female target audience*

That is what I predict.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 28, 2013)

I hate to say this, but I think it's all a dream/hallucination (possibly caused by a malfunctioning air supply in the minisub). After the inevitable three to five seasons, he's going to wake up and be told he was unconscious for hours.

How else to explain the story's random collection of different myths and historical figures all mashed together. For instance, the minotaur had nothing to do with Jason or Heracles (Hercules is his Latin name, by the way), or (obviously) Pythagoras.

Having said that, they mucked about with the Arthur myths in _Merlin_ and mostly got away with it (in terms of getting the series renewed a number of times).


But it's reasonably likeable hokum and the acting is no worse than I expected.



* Wonders if a certain person is imagining the full monty python.... (Well, Mark Addy _is_ in the show.) *


----------



## alchemist (Sep 29, 2013)

Well played Ursa


----------



## The Judge (Sep 29, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> I hate to say this, but I think it's all a dream/hallucination (possibly caused by a malfunctioning air supply in the minisub). After the inevitable three to five seasons, he's going to wake up and be told he was unconscious for hours.


That won't be enough, though -- he needs to find explanations/closure about his father and the destroyed submersible.



> How else to explain the story's random collection of different myths and historical figures all mashed together.


Because the scriptwriters, producers and everyone else couldn't give a toss?


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2013)

The Judge said:


> Ursa Major said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. The BBC doesn't seem to be giving any thought on what they ask for the producers to produce as long as they can fleece the British from their hard earned money. And I for one cannot understand how they can claim that a minor Greek town can portray the capitol of most advanced lost civilisations? 

Do they really think that nobody hasn't even heard about the Atlantian technologies, or even suspected the explosion that took the Atlantis at the bottom of the ocean had anything to do with splitting of atoms or overcooking the fusion reaction? 

If they would I could suspect that most of the fantasy they want to implement into this series would had been accepted by the audience.


----------



## Kylara (Sep 30, 2013)

Wooo! Another poorly disguised "what can we remember about Greek mythology? Are you sure that bit goes with that? Never mind, if we plonk it all together no-one will notice" style of writing (much like with clash and wrath of the titans...) Haha the Hercules/Heracles annoyed me rather - It's GREECE DAMN YOU USE THE GREEK...but I shall perchance give it another go next week to see if it gets any better...(but I fear not, and then, just as with the Arthurian mishmash of legends I'll end up watching it to laugh at their poorly educated/uncaring writers)


----------



## The Judge (Sep 30, 2013)

I gave up when the weedy-looking guy (he hadn't been named at that point but presumably he's Pythagoras?] unrolled the mat to reveal the hidden box-thingummy under the floorboards, just the right shape and size for a man.  We're at least one storey up.  So this box thing would produce a big box-shaped dent in the ceiling of the apartment under him.  Just what you need for a secret hidey-hole, eh?


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like I'm not the only one to see that particular flaw in the plot.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 1, 2013)

Hahahaha I was promptly told to "shut up or I'm changing channel" at that exclamation of crazy


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 1, 2013)

I had the same thought; 'Oh please not the 'it's all a dream' cliche!' I sincerely hope they don't do that. 

It's meant to get darker after a few episodes, hence the later time-slot than the likes of Merlin. 

It was very Sinbad-like for me and Sinbad went downhill rapidly after the first episode. (I gave up on that one very quickly). 

I'll stick with this one for a few episodes and see where it goes. The saturday early-evening slot doesn't give it much room to breathe, as young families will be watching too. 

Let's hope it gets better.


----------



## ctg (Oct 1, 2013)

I read the ScifiNow's October issue article on the Atlantis and the producers are really comparing this series to Merlin. They even say that people have accepted silliness and they're looking forward on producing more of this "comedy." 

Also so that you know, upcoming Medusa (without the snakes) has been developed to be equivalent to the Merlin's Morgana (not bad at first but when the series progress she'll become evil). So forget about all that you knew about Atlantis as this is a Greek tragedy.


----------



## ctg (Oct 5, 2013)

Did nobody watch it?


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 5, 2013)

ctg said:


> I read the ScifiNow's October issue article on the Atlantis and the producers are really comparing this series to Merlin.


Where Jason is Merlin, Medusa is Morgana, the Oracle is the dragon, the ruler is the king and there's a monster of the week.

The only difference appears to be that Jasons's "powers" (the 'power of dreams', or a coma) are known to others and he doesn't know what they are and why he has them (which is the other way round compared to Merlin in _Merlin_).


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2013)

This *Merlin: The Last Generation* completely passed me by but from reading these posts that may be no bad thing. Does it have any redeeming features? I mean, at least it is sunny for dreary winter evenings, right?


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 6, 2013)

Only in a meteorological sense, I'm afraid.


It doesn't help that the actor playing Jason reminds me of Steve Punt; I keep wondering when Hugh Dennis is going to appear (to add, if I'm allowed to mock the weak script, even more "Lines that shouldn't appear in a show where Pythagoras has a part").

.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 6, 2013)

The first episode was cheesy, but still a little enjoyable. Last night's was just dreary. The scene was set when a random old-timer came looking for help, and off they set, like a band of mystery investigators. It was just so formulaic that I gave up.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 6, 2013)

I watched the first episode, just to see, and managed 10 minutes of the second before turning it off. Bad acting, cheesy dialogue, ludicrous plot, mucking around with mythology for no good reason, plot-holes you could drive a bus through (the Minotaur is so fearsome that they've been paying it a human tribute for years, but it obligingly runs itself onto a sword held by someone who's just been dropped into the milieu, has never used a sword in his life, and has the physique of a stick insect? _Really_?) and just general, well, naffness.

Sorry, Beeb - must try harder.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 6, 2013)

Pyan, I watched the entire first episode. Didn't feel like watching the second (I persevered with Outcasts and do not intend to repeat the mistake).

It's a shame, as the basic premise is fine.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 6, 2013)

So, from what I understand, this series has fallen short of the high standards the BBC sets itself.

I admit there's a few slight holes in the timeline and OK there's a bit of a mythological blender thing going on and some of you could be justified in thinking it's a load of Cerberus droppings but...

I suspect in a few weeks time we'll all be hiding behind the sofa, scared out of our wits by the horrendous machinations of the BBC SFX department. The series will be ended with the strange appearance of an "ARK" from which will step a fearsome god with a sonic screwdriver.

PS - does anyone else find themselves humming the theme from "Stargate" at the end of the opening credits


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 12, 2013)

Well at least he got his kit off this week.  (I have to watch it, my 8yo is loving it, so I may as well find the silver lining...)


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2013)

I caught the last 15 mins cos mum actually quite likes it and urgh... what the hell? The somersaults over the bull? _Really_? Awful. Awful.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 12, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Awful. Awful.



The exact word I was going to use. No cliche left unturned. I only watched it this evening because I didn't scroll through the guide quick enough, and the 9-year-old spotted it. I've learned my lesson for next week.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 12, 2013)

alchemist said:


> The exact word I was going to use. No cliche left unturned. I only watched it this evening because I didn't scroll through the guide quick enough, and the 9-year-old spotted it. I've learned my lesson for next week.



Lucky you. Holly has it etched on her Saturday agenda. Pity me. It is terrible.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 12, 2013)

I forgot this existed until I saw this thread had new posts 

Sounds like it had a ropey start and then nose-dived.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 12, 2013)

Missed (this being not at all the correct word to use) quite a bit of the beginning, switched over to watch Montalbano at 21:00. Even so, saw a lot of old bull (which is my own fault for dropping in).  Awful, yes. And complete rubbish.


My commiserations to anyone who has to watch.


----------



## Dave (Oct 12, 2013)

I just caught a few minutes of this while switching channels looking for something without singing and dancing. The words 'ropey' and the phrase 'scenery chewing' don't cover it. There was also a lot of old bull.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you are all being a bit over critical.

It seemed a perfectly well crafted plot to me.

We have our hero, helpfully assisting an old gimmer to right a cart which to be fair, I doubt the old guy could have move and inch, never mind re-righted.

Seemingly, this was a provocation to upset the new baddy and as a result what could be more natural than perpetrators of such a heinous crime should be sentenced to face the wrath of Persidon, that well known water god (presumably destined to take revenge on the city by sinking it into the sea - of which more to come I'll bet) who it seems thinks criminals should face a bull to determine their fate. 

Wait a mo though, what happened to the Kraken?

It all makes sense to me anyway,


----------



## alchemist (Oct 12, 2013)

I never knew that the voodoo doll originated in ancient Greece. Damn those Africans for appropriating European culture


----------



## BenSt (Oct 26, 2013)

I just started watching and I have to say... I am apalled.  I cannot stand this thing, I really cannot.  It screams of bad writing and two dimensional characters and what's worse is that it has some amazing and talented actors in it.  It's a damn shame to see their skills go to such use, in my opinion.


----------



## ctg (Oct 26, 2013)

Well this is absolutely hilarious and it confirms beebs doesn't give a sh*t about the adult fans as long as there's kids watching the show. 



> The BBC's Saturday evening adventure show _Atlantis_ will have the chance to iron out its early wrinkles and expand into a second series next year, it's been confirmed


 BBC renews Atlantis for series 2 | Den of Geek


----------



## BenSt (Oct 26, 2013)

Not Robert Lindsey, no..noooo.

Maybe he might play a lost Naval Commander from the 1800s and bring some sanity to the show.


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 28, 2013)

Actually, considering all the drivel they've aired to date - Saturday's episode wasn't that bad. (the brother/prince is a traitor plot).


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2013)

I was in a land without internet Saturday so I was forced to watch TV so I too saw Saturday night's one and also thought 'this isn't as bad as the previous crap!' I mean, it was still pretty bad. What was the random beetle stuff about? And I don't get the evil mother stuff. Why doesn't the daughter tell the king and the king tell her to do one?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 29, 2013)

It saddens me to think that with all the other drivel that we have had to watch in recent years (Merlin, Dr Who etc.) that people here are jumping in so early with the corrosive comments.

I'm sure when it has had time to settle in and the deep sub plots and character relationships have had time to be revealed, that this series will be just as popular as those others became (especially when, some of our commentators turn their lustful gaze on the bodies of the three main characters  - In a manor similar to that, that poor old Tennant had to suffer). Soon you will all be defending it to the nth degree and any that dare criticise will be hoisted by the tender parts on the nearest thread.

Come on you guys, give it a chance and stop bemoaning the minor hiccups that all new series suffer in the early episodes.


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 30, 2013)

The Beetle stuff just felt like an attempt at humour to keep the little ones happy whilst the adults absorbed the 'bigger idea'. 

I am giving it a chance. It's on series link so I'm plodding through it.


----------



## Null_Zone (Oct 30, 2013)

ctg said:


> Well this is absolutely hilarious and it confirms beebs doesn't give a sh*t about the adult fans as long as there's kids watching the show.
> 
> BBC renews Atlantis for series 2 | Den of Geek


 
Huh I guess I must be a kid then as I quite like the show.

Oh well time to hand back by degree and MA is Classics.


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 30, 2013)

I think many of us here aren't the intended audience. It's not going to tick the boxes for hardcore sci-fi fantasy fans, it was never supposed to. 
It's a bit of Saturday evening fun. Family viewing and as such I suppose it hits the mark.

I was just expecting something a bit more adventurous and less cliched, but that's just me.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 20, 2013)

Its an improvement on Merlin atleast and it looks not nearly as cheap.  Sure the city doesnt look as grand, fantastic as Atlantis should look but its a fun show so far.  

I know most of my Greek myth from literature, tragedies and those versions have changed alot since Homer, Euripides and co wrote about their myths.  I dont care how much they mix and blend the myths.  So far Jason is compelling hero and there is some mystery behind what, who he is, decent action.

I have seen only 3 eps and its much less silly family drama than Merlin so far.   It doesnt have to be great historical show like HBO's Rome to be fun show to watch.  Not the type of show to be overly critical about.


----------



## Kylara (Dec 20, 2013)

It is amusing so I'm still watching...using it as something to smile at and trying to guess which random myths they have smushed together each episode, which has actually made it more fun  

The last one was really quite funny with the late night escapades...


----------



## BenSt (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm still not a fan sadly.  Yonderland is still better, atleast it doesn't take it's self seriously haha.

although, Mark Addy is alright in this.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 20, 2013)

I want to see Yonderland but I can't get the channel it's on over here.

I've watched a couple of episodes of Atlantis, and they were like the D&D games I played at university when the guy you really wanted to run them hadn't turned up.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 21, 2013)

Yonderland sounds like fun but its humour fantasy and not this kind of show.  

This show feels like you have to watch with the kid version, teen version of yourself to want to fun fantasy adventure where the young hero falls in love with the princess who loves him and he has to defeat the evil queen.   Just like those silly, dated fantasy adventure films from the 80s that look terribly dated now like Clash of Titans.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 21, 2013)

Connavar said:


> This show feels like you have to watch with the kid version, teen version of yourself



Oh, I agree (just like I quite enjoyed even the sub-par D&D games I compared it too). But I find it harder these days to access that part of myself, and I really want some kind of mythical fantasy TV where I can watch it with my current, adult self. And there doesn't seem to be any. (Game of Thrones excepted, perhaps, though I see that as more faux-historical than fantastic.) That lack isn't the fault of this particular program, but the fact that all TV fantasy seems geared to the same young audience is a bit annoying.


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2013)

HareBrain said:


> I really want some kind of mythical fantasy TV where I can watch it with my current, adult self. And there doesn't seem to be any. (Game of Thrones excepted, perhaps, though I see that as more faux-historical than fantastic.) That lack isn't the fault of this particular program, but the fact that all TV fantasy seems geared to the same young audience is a bit annoying.


Hairbrain, did you ever see _Kröd Mändoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire_?


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 21, 2013)

Dave said:


> Hairbrain, did you ever see _Kröd Mändoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire_?



Er, yes. It lacked gravitas. 

Though it had its faults, I really liked the 1980s Robin of Sherwood, and can still stand to watch it now. More like that please.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 21, 2013)

HareBrain said:


> Er, yes. It lacked gravitas.
> 
> Though it had its faults, I really liked the 1980s Robin of Sherwood, and can still stand to watch it now. More like that please.



God, yes. I loved Praed. 


Um..... 

Maybe we're getting .....  Um.... 


Old?


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 21, 2013)

No, it was ace! It had some big names in the cast (and some who would go on to be big, like Ray Winstone); its whole soundtrack was written and performed by a bestselling (and brilliant) folk group; it used coloured filters like they were going out of fashion (which they were). And it taught kids about the massacre of the Jews in York _and_ how to summon Lucifer. I bet it would be a hit now. And if not, then I weep for the world. Weep, I tell you!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 21, 2013)

If it's any consolation my kids have loved the odd episode I've inflicted on them. There is hope in this world.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2013)

springs said:


> If it's any consolation my kids have loved the odd episode I've inflicted on them.


So they love them despite you only showing your kids the uneven episodes...?  It must have been** good.



** - Three words which should tell you that I never saw this show. (Now whose showing their age? )


----------

